# chicago consolidated bottling



## shermanville ill (Jun 26, 2005)

Dug a blue/green bottle with " CHICAGO CONSOLIDATED BOTTLING COMPANY, 14 TO 18 CHARLES PLACE, CHICAGO."

 REVERSE HAS TRADE MARK; ANYONE KNOW THE YEAR?
 THANKS SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------



## diggerjeff (Jun 26, 2005)

cant give exact dates without a pic. there are three style bottles listed for this co.  your bottle would date somewhere around 1890 -1920. post a pick and we might be able to narrow it down abit. it is a soda bottle.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 26, 2005)

That's kinda weird. That's the exact same address as J.A. Lomax.


----------



## diggerjeff (Jun 27, 2005)

yes you are right ! i believe lomax ran this bottling co. he is referanced as the owner.


----------



## shermanville ill (Jul 10, 2005)

Pics


----------



## shermanville ill (Jul 10, 2005)

Pic


----------



## shermanville ill (Jul 10, 2005)

pic


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 10, 2005)

well its a hutch soda (or beer) so the date is definately post 1879. Most likely made somewhere in the 1885-1895 range. Researching the bottler could narrow that down some.


----------



## shermanville ill (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Gunther,
 for  the information.  Just started bottle hunting this year, have 3 different sites I'm working.  Into artifact/relic hunting in the past, never paid attention in the past, really enjoy a day out digging a hole.
 Again, thanks


----------



## kastoo (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice hutch!


----------



## joeshafer (Jan 18, 2006)

I have found a few of these.  Mine are quite similar, but omit "Chicago, IL".  Same address though.  Have you found anything else about these?


----------



## joeshafer (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought they were originally ink bottles.  We have found several "Thomas Inks" bottles in the same dig.  After more investigation, they seem to be soda/beer bottles.  One particular bottle seems to have some kind of stopper inside.  Like a seal or flow regulating device.  I am going to try to get some pics up tommorrow.


----------



## lexdigger (Jan 18, 2006)

I've got the same Hutch. I picked mine up at a flea market for ten bucks. I felt like I got a good deal. It's a good one with lots of embossing! The digger that sold me mine dug it in Kentucky and said it came from a toc privy... Chris Capley


----------



## tracieg (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re:  RE: chicago consolidated bottling*

I found a bottle from the same company, but mine does not have the 14-18 address on it. Any idea on year?


----------

